# Question outlook 11 (police defaut)



## charly88 (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens juste d'acquérir un macbook pro.

J'ai installé Office 11 dessus pour être compatible au max avec windows.

J'ai une question concernant Outlook. En effet, je n'arrive pas à trouver la manip qui me permettrait de configurer la police taille etc... de mes messages, pour que ces configs s'applique par défaut.

C'est certainement un question bete mais je ne parviens pas à trouver la réponse.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (12 Avril 2011)

charly88 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à trouver la manip qui me permettrait de configurer la police taille etc... de mes messages, pour que ces configs s'applique par défaut.


Tu as regardé dans les préférences, onglet "Polices" ? 

Pour faire un peu le tour de l'application, on peut te recommander la page dédié de l'ami Yves Cornil.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Pour le reste, il est ici question de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## cigogne (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de relancer la discusion. J'ai Outlook 2011 et moi non plus je ne parvient pas à mettre une autre police que Calibri par défaut dans mes messages sortant.
Même en allant dans l'onglet "polices" j'indique bien tel police et qu'en je lance un nouveau message c'est de nouveau Calibri qui revient.

Le problème est-il connu ? et y a-t'il une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

cigogne


----------



## cigogne (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je reviens un peu aux nouvelles. Personne n'a su solutionner le problème de mettre une police par défaut dans Outlook 2011.

Le fait d'aller dans Police dans les préférences ne change rien. La police reste toujours celle de départ Calibri

J'aurai aimer la changer.
Merci encore pour votre aide

Cigogne


----------



## Aliboron (21 Mars 2012)

Vérifie que ta version est bien à jour, fais au besoin une reconstruction de la base de données. Il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi. 

Chez moi, en tout cas (Outlook 2011 en 14.1.4) pas de souci pour changer la police par défaut, aussi bien en texte brut qu'en HTML.


----------



## kutteur (25 Février 2015)

Dans outlook, onglet outlook, ensuite préférences et bouton police, le reste coule de source...


----------

